# Ships lifeboat



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Were will i get a ships lifeboat from for my model trawler ? It wants to be about 4 inch long clincker built with a transom stern.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

You might have to scratch build it.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Were will i get a ships lifeboat from for my model trawler ? It wants to be about 4 inch long clincker built with a transom stern.


I have a mould for making one exactly that size tony.........think Rod ( trawlerman) has it at the moment.
pm me for his telephone number.


other wise there's a company called Quaycraft models that do them all sizes in resin.

http://www.quaycraft.co.uk/

http://www.quaycraft.co.uk/catalogue/quaycraft_list_5.pdf

neil.


----------

